# Wormy Chestnut



## Hughes34 (Aug 24, 2013)

Is wormy chestnut worth anything? We bought a house and it full of it and we would like to sale it all.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Chestnut MAY be valuable.

What do you mean "house … full of it"? You found lumber stacked up in the dining room?

Pictures?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

It goes for $5.00 - $10.00 per board foot depending on location and quality.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

If you do woodworking, why would you want to get rid of such a beautiful wood….? Chestnut is not cheap, and would make beautiful furniture pieces…......If you don't woodwork, then yes, it goes for a pretty decent price…....


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

The american chestnut is just about extinct. SO, that said, it's hard to come by, and due to the blite that wiped them out, Tenessee has special lumber handling laws…

That said, you may want to call it pecky instead of wormy, more people will recognize what you are talking about. And a picture would be advised when asking how much things are worth.


----------



## GenerationWW (Mar 29, 2012)

Any American Chestnut goes for a pretty penny. Is it down on the floor? IF so I would refinish it, depending on the thickness for sanding and decorate your space around it. I know of a lot of people who would love to have that in their homes.


----------



## Hughes34 (Aug 24, 2013)

The house was built out of it.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

So how are you going to sell it remove boards from the house for remodeling purposes. Where are you located?


----------



## Hughes34 (Aug 24, 2013)

We are going to take the house down and rebuild. I'm in NC.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

It is valuable, for sure.


----------

